# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة مختصرة لشيخنا العلامة الأصولي أبي الطيب مولود السريري (حفظه الله)

## الهلالي التبكالي

ترجمة الشيخ سيدي مولود السريري (حفظه الله)
*
*
*
*
*
*
بـسـم الـلـه الرحـمـن الرحـيـم
الحمد لله وحده،والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده أما بعد:	
فهذه ترجمة وجيزة لشيخنا (حفظه الله)، أبي الطيب سيدي مولود السريري، من كتاب منار السعود للفقيه امحمد الوسخيني (حفظه الله) قال:
هو الفقيه سيدي مولود بن الحسن الصوابي ثم الملكي ولد 1384 هـ / 1954م .
حفظ القرآن الكريم على واله بمدرسة (تعلات)، وأخذ العلوم على كل من :
- سيدي الحسن الشلحي بمدرسة (إذاو كثير)
- سيدي ادريس التوزويني بمدرسة (توزوين)
-سيدي محمد الكمثري بمدرسة (أيت إعزا) الهشتوكية
- سيدي الحاج صالح الصالحي الإلغي بمدرسة (الدوا ادرار) الرسموكية 
ثم انتقل إلى طنجة حيث أتم فيها دراسته على كل من السادة:
- سيدي عبد الله التليدي بزاويته
- سيدي عبد الله بن الصديق الغماري، أخذ عنه فقه الحديث بالزاوية الصديقية.
- سيدي محمد الزمزمي أخذ عنه الحديث .
ثم عاد إلى سوس واشتغل بالمشارطة، فكان حينا بمسجد (تا مضلوشت ) بقبيلة (أيت يحيا) الصوابية 
ثم انتقل إلى مدرسة (تنكرت) بإيفران الأطلس الصغير عام 1410 هـ فغمرها بالجد والإجتهاد، وقد بلغ عدد الطلبة الذين يتابعون دراستهم عنده حوالي (50) طالبا، كما أخبرني حين زرته هناك بتاريخ 4 رجب 1413 هـ . من آثاره العلمية 
- رضاب الأقلام ، في تراجم من لقيتهم من الأعلام، أرجوزة طويلة .
- إتحاف أهل الألباب، بالضروري من علم الحساب
- نظم القاموس المحيط ، لم يتمه اهـ. كلام الوسخيني (بتصرف يسير)
وهذه الكتب لا تزال مخطوطة، أما المطبوعة فهي:
1- تجديد علم أصول الفقه (غلاف - 208 صفحة) .
2- القانون في تفسير النصوص [بيان مناهج وقواعد وضوابط تفسير وشرح النصوص الدينية في الإسلام] (غلاف - 248 صفحة) .
3- مصادر التشريع الإسلامي وطرق استثمارها عند الإمام الفقيه المجتهد علي بن أحمد بن حزم الظاهري (غلاف - 148 صفحة) .
4- معجم الأصوليين [ يحتوي على علماء أصول الفقه وأصحاب الآراء فيه والمؤلفين فيه] (مجلد 600 صفحة).
5- مناظرات ومحاورات فقهية وأصولية (غلاف - 352 صفحة).
6- منهج الأصوليين في بحث الدلالة اللفظية الوضعية (غلاف - 216 صفحة).
7- استثمار النص الشرعي على مدى التاريخ الإسلامي (غلاف - 480 صفحة).
8- شرح مفتاح الوصول، إلى بناء الفروع على الأصول [وهو من آخر ما صدر من كتبه بتاريخ 1431هـ 2010م] (غلاف – 642 صفحة).
وكل هذه الكتب مطبوعة ومجودة في مكتبة (دار الكتب العلمية) إلا شرح كتاب مفتاح الوصول، فإنه مطبوع لدى (منشورات وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية ) المملكة المغربية اهـ نقلا من بعض الطلاب الأجلاء (بتصرف وزيادة ونقص). هذا والله أعلم، وصلى الله على نبينا الأمين، والحمد لله رب العالمين. (كتبه : أبو محمد الجيلالي التبكالي)

----------

